# Father's Day



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Twenty eight years ago, a great leader spoke on this same weekend about Flag Day and Fathers Day as they both coincided. I hope many of you will take the time to read this short address by President Ronald Reagan.....and note what he said in closing about Fathers. Happy Fathers Day to all who toil in the soil, under the sun on this God given earth.

Regards, Mike

http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/?pid=37452


----------

